# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Extensive loss pics- opinions needed

## wanthair74

Any women with my type of hairloss that has had a transplant? I suffer from high testosterone/genetic hairloss- currently wearing a topper. Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## catgreeneyes

Hi have you tried spironalactone or any anti androgen drugs or minoxidil ?

----------


## wanthair74

I am taking finasteride and vitamin d. Here are my 4 month pics before and then after right beside- along with a pic of my topper.

----------

